# The Dirty Girl Scout is 10 months old!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We've had fun the last couple of weeks as handling and group obedience classes have been going on. Today she was called a 'Little Genius' by the lady leading the obedience group. ​





​


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I always love your videos. You're doing such an amazing job with Scout. 

I think we can see what you mean about her + the lights in the early morning. She is quite good at the switch!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I always love your videos. You're doing such an amazing job with Scout.
> 
> I think we can see what you mean about her + the lights in the early morning. She is quite good at the switch!!


Yeah, I was gonna videotape it but keep forgetting to put the camera by my bed at night. So, I cheated and took those shots during the day while I sat on the bed, but the turning it on and off will give you an idea. Kinda like when you are a kid and one of your siblings does that to you to get you out of bed, lol.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great video. Scout is so smart and you are doing amazing work with her. She looks so very eager to please you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, she is doing awesome! I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow...she is sooo smart


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What a smarty pants! Love the video.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, she's amazing !!! Loved the video


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVED your video of Scout! What a smart, beautiful little girl she is!:smooch: She is just amazing, all you have been able to teach her, especially so young at that!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She is a little smartie, that's for sure! Reckon that big ol' box of Milkbones on the chest there has anything to do with her motivation? LOL


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! You're doing such a good job training her. 

Jup has a thing with sticks, too. The pics with the 6-foot stick cracked me up. She looked so happy that she found that one!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Good job!
Love the way she prances with sticks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

She is so sweet and very smart.
I wish I could train one of my gang to turn on & off lights!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Little Genius is very appropriate!


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

nice vid. scout needs to teach my buddy something about physics, i can't get him to understand that big sticks are easy to carry in the middle not the ends.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Scout is a beautiful and smart girl. Wish I could reach through the screen and give her a squish.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I just love your videos. You are doing such an amazing job with her. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing your videos with us!


----------

